# RecipeDB - Screwy's Old Retort



## Screwtop (17/7/10)

Screwy's Old Retort  Ale - English Strong (Extra Special) B  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes OG 62 IBU 50 Mash 75 min @ 67°C Ferment using 15g of Nottingham yeast @ 20°C for 7 days then Dry hop 1 additional week in the FV with 20 g of Styrian Goldings   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.4 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.2 kg TF Crystal    0.18 kg TF Dark Crystal    0.11 kg TF Brown Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    35 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)    35 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     15 ml Danstar - Nottingham         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.062 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 41.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.99%   Colour 28 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bulp (17/7/10)

Sounds awesome Screwy its on the list any tips mate ?


----------



## Screwtop (17/7/10)

bulp said:


> Sounds awesome Screwy its on the list any tips mate ?




Hey Brett, no water treatment for this one, would need to adjust the hops if you treat your water. Don't miss the dry hops they make the beer. Actual IBU by Beersmith is 50 (Rager)

Cheers,

Screwy


----------

